# HM's Skull & Shackles AP-OOC



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

Skull & Shackles

Not due out till FEB 2012 - But it looks like there is a lot of interest so I was thinking of getting a jump on characters and maybe running a couple quick scenarios to get the PCs out of 1st lvl before the actually AP started.

Let me see I already have spots for...

 @Mowgli 
 @sunshadow21 
 @kinem 
 @Insight 
 @Blood and Honor 

That could be a group right there but as you know I will run more than one game at a time should it be needed. So please post your interest and talk to your fellow gamers about what it is you wish to play. See if we can get people into groups and then into their own OOC threads.

Thinking get interest recruitment out of the way in SEPT. Play a PFSS OCT-JAN and then we will be starting everyone's career as a pirate before you know it.

Two things:

First the extra game I will run will be an Pathfinder Society Module or Scenario. I am thinking of getting some use out of my...

Hollow's Last Hope
Master of the Fallen Fortress
The Devil We Know(pt1) - Shipyard Rats
Skeleton Moon

...downloads (as they are sitting around). And I also thought of maybe picking up The Silent Tide, for those of you that haven't played it, it is a good adventure and fits the theme.

Ok second, the next post is for the stuff you want to really know about (character gene) and then the thread is all yours.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

*Character Gene:*
*Sources: *CORE, APG, AA, Bestairy 1 & 2 (3 if you like, I don't have it yet but will.), UC, UM, and PF Chronicles - Campaign Guide and I usually use this SRD
*Ability Scores:* 20 pt buy 
*Race:* Any 
*Class:* Any
*Skills and Feats:* Normal rules - Outside the sources allowed, but pending GM HM approval
*HP:* Max at first level and then Max -2 after that
*Traits:* Pick one trait - the other will be from the Player's Guide when it is available
*Buy Equipment: *Max starting gold - As you will lose all your stuff anyway (sorry).
*Details: *Normal

If Mowgli can find three others who want to play using his gestalt rules I will run a game along those lines, for them. 

*Note*: this may be subject to change as I don't have the module (and will not for 6 months). This is mainly generic normal generation so if it does change it might be for the better 

Here's the character sheet everyone loves and enjoys 

[sblock=Characters Name]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:
Class:
Level: 1
Alignment:
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:
DEX:
CON:
INT:
WIS:
CHA:[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 00 = [1d??=??] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 00 = 10 + 0 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (list class)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 00 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (DEX)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (WILL)
Speed: 
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl-
3rd lvl-

Traits:
a)
b) not allowed yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 00 = [0 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 00 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Heal                +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Perception          +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Sense Motive        +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Survival            +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight


Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:
Gender:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]

Interested and Character they wish to play...

rangerjohn - gestalt Magnus/Ranger
Kadoi - Ninja (Pirate PrC)
Blood and Honor - gestalt Bararian/Rogue
Mowgli - gestalt Fighter/Bard
sunshadow21 - Storm Druid
kinem - Alchemist

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2011)

You say we would lose our equipment, would we get it back?  Otherwise some classes or choices are right out the window.  Examples: Wizard's arcane bond, heirloom items, possibly, Magus' spellbook, depending on spells in a wizard's spellbook.  These I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 3, 2011)

I am always up for playing some Pathfinder. I would certainly like to get in on this if you do end up running more than one group.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2011)

On further research, its the adventure path that does this.  You can't answer .  So looks like arcane caster would need to be a sorcerer.  Generic equipment users etc.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 3, 2011)

As for characters... I think a swashbuckler rogue with aspirations as a Shackles pirate and duelist might be solid. Alternatively though, what might be cool is the unholy fusion of a ninja and Shackles pirate,  .


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> You say we would lose our equipment, would we get it back?  Otherwise some classes or choices are right out the window.  Examples: Wizard's arcane bond, heirloom items, possibly, Magus' spellbook, depending on spells in a wizard's spellbook.  These I can think of off the top of my head.




Right I have no idea what is what. I'm sure they have a way for a character to keep what they "purchase" at 1st lvl. Maybe it's washed ashore. Maybe it's in a smugglers cave. I think they will have plans for everything - Like say Witch how in the heck?!? But that is part of the fun.

And sometimes an adventure may not be optimum for a player to start out with a class but then that class will give you the most reward once you overcome said obstacles.



Kaodi said:


> As for characters... I think a swashbuckler rogue with aspirations as a Shackles pirate and duelist might be solid. Alternatively though, what might be cool is the unholy fusion of a ninja and Shackles pirate,  .




Sounds like a winner for most untrusted character in the group. We all know which stat is getting boosted down.  Play whatever you like the key is to have fun.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2011)

@HM  I think they will have plans for everything - Like say Witch how in the heck?!? But that is part of the fun.

I think the animals would still be available for druid, wizard, or witch.  Now as for material components for a witch's spells.....


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I would still go with an elven magus.  Worst case scenario, he's a warrior until he returns to civilization.


Probably go with:

str 14
Dex 16
Con 12
Int 16
Wis 10
Cha 10

HP: 8+1 con +1 FC =10


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 3, 2011)

Sweet, I thought you said you weren't recruiting til Nov. Anyways I'm there and Mowgli's gestalt rules are the same cut and dry from the Unearthed Arcana book from 3.5? Take the better from both classes and combine the class features? I could be interested in that game, just let me in on the exact rules for it and I'll let you know 100%.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm in!

My Gestalt rules are reworked slightly to cut down on some of the insane class combos and the resulting confusion. You can find them here: Mowgli's Gestalt Rules.

Not sure what I'd want to play yet but I'll give it some thought. It will largely depend on whether we find enough players who want to do Gestalts.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I might go with a Fighter//Bard Gestalt - possibly Mobile Fighter archetype, but not sure about going straight bard or using an archetype.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 3, 2011)

Since someone has already said magus, I'm thinking undine storm druid.

STR 13 (-2)  = 11
DEX 14(+2) = 16
CON 12
INT 14
WIS 14(+2) = 16
CHA 10

trait: birthmark
nature bond: weather domain


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

Remember though their might be two games.  Almost guaranteed with the amount of interest, so you could be the Magnus in the other.

HM


----------



## kinem (Sep 3, 2011)

Since there's a lot of magus interest already (not surprisingly a popular class), I'd like to try an alchemist, if you're OK with it.

I'm also wondering if you'll allow guns & the gunslinger. Seems to fit a pirate-themed adventure path.

I am not a fan of gestalt campaigns.

BTW, I have played The Silent Tide already - actually I DM'ed it for my old face-to-face group. It's not bad.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, if we can get a Gestalt game up, I'll do a Mobile Fighter//Sea Singer Bard Gestalt. Anyone besides B&H and I interested?


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2011)

I wouldn't mind gestalt, but what would go well with Magus?  Rogue?  Would work mechanically, but seems thin on theme.  Oh, and Mowgli, the link for your rules doesn't work.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmmm. I'll look at the link when I get to my regular computer Sunday night or Monday AM (limited to my phone for the weekend). The biggest differences are you can only have one casting class as part of the Gestalt, and if you multiclass you get only the one class - you don't Gestalt your multiclass.

I could see some ways to make a Magus//Rogue working thematically. Maybe he's using his skills as a thief to get hold of the arcane lore he's been obsessed with since he learned to read. Maybe he's a trader in knowledge or an obtained of mystical artifacts. 

A Magus//Ranger (Skirmisher) would also likely be effective. Full BAB, lots of skills, bonus feats, and you could set yourself up as a scout who uses arcane lore to improve his effectiveness.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2011)

Argh! I missed this? I really wanted to try it too!

Darn it! Get one little virus and spend a day in the air and you miss it.

Well...next time. There will always be a next time. Have fun y'all.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2011)

That would be the most effective crunch wise.  Especially, considering the adventure path starts out stranded on an island.  But with a ten wisdom?  Well perception would still be +2 elf +1 rank +3 cs =+6 not your normal ranger, but not blind either.

Or I could go:
Str 14
Dex 16
Con 10
Int 16
Wis 14
Cha 08

The question would be which combat style?  They don't have a free hand style.  Probably, archery the feats work just as well with spells as bows.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 4, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Sounds like a winner for most untrusted character in the group. We all know which stat is getting boosted down.  Play whatever you like the key is to have fun.
> HM




You mean charisma? Sadly enough ninjas actually need that silly stat for ki, otherwise you are damn straight it would be no higher than eight, hehehehe... 

My character is basically this:

Male Human Ninja 1, Neutral Evil 
Alternate Racial Feature: Heart of the Fields: Profession (Boater)
Str 15, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 14
Traits Deft Dodger and To Be Determined
Skills Acrobatics, Appraise, Climb, Escape Artist, Perception, Profession (Boater), Stealth, Swim
Feats Improved Unarmed Strike, Nimble Moves


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm thinking sea reaver barbarian//rogue pirate for the gestalt if we find 1 more player. Anyone from your CC gestalt game want to participate?


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2011)

Did you mean the prestige class, Shackles Pirate?  I can't find an archtype or alternate class pirate.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Argh! I missed this? I really wanted to try it too!
> 
> Darn it! Get one little virus and spend a day in the air and you miss it.
> 
> Well...next time. There will always be a next time. Have fun y'all.




There is always room for  @Shayuri .  I will be more than likely running two games, one a gestalt - would you like to be the fourth player for that? They seem to be missing something on the divine side.


HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

Let's see trying to answer/comment on as much as I can...

Try this link for gestalt rules

And I am ok with Alchemist. And yes I think we will be using the firearms rules. I'm sure they will have cannons in this AP and I need to see the rules in play. No one need be a gunslinger though, I'm sure their will be an NPC or two about.

*Combat style *- is there anything in two weapon fighting that the ranger gets that can help with Spell Combat?? The big thing about the ranger combat styles is getting a good feat early and without the pre reqs. - Did you look at Skirnir (shieldmadien)?? from UC and then maybe take Weapon and Shield style?

Ninja looks good Kadoi - Equipment is the key to a nija and can't wait to see what you buy. If you are in with kinem then we have two players for that group and just need some warrior types.

Pirate is an arch-type in UC - It's how rogues get their Sea Legs. 

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2011)

UC is the one book I don't have access to.  As for shield maiden, I don't know but from the name it sounds like its completely at odds with magus.  The point is not to have something in the off hand.  Scratch that, Skirnir is magus isn't it?  I take a look.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

Got a double double...

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL it is a fit for the Magus it's one of it's new archtypes

Take a look.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2011)

If you'll look back I did catch myself on that.  But while technically an archtype for magus, it almost castrates it.  You get the ability to use a shield and basically give up spell casting to get it.  Diminished spellcasting, arcane bond which in this AP will be lost, cannot cast spells with weapon in hand till 8th level.  Just what is this offering a ranger exactly?  Or the primary spellcaster of the group?


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2011)

Basically, if I went with that archtype, I would go in knowing that until I came up with a least 400 gp plus the cost of a mw shield, if not provided by the adventure; I could not cast spells.  If I did not sacrifice this gold before 3rd level it just gets worse.  So I would be basically a skirmisher who could for a few minutes a day make my sword or shield +1.  Basically, this archtype would be a hindrance, not a benefit.  In case you are curious this is the cost to replace a bonded object (200* level) plus cost of mw object.  Until this is done, you must make a concentration check to cast any spell.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

I think you are missing what the ranger adds to that archtype and vice versa. I agree it will be a hard class in the beginning but once you hit 6th lvl that is all dead and gone.. With the Weapon Shield Style you get Shield Master at 6th lvl (normally not allowed till 11th lvl). 

This gives you no penalty to attack with a shield in your off hand and the shield's AC bonus to hit and damage. Your arcane pool allowing you to enhance the shield's AC bonus means you enhance your to hit and damage. 

I can't see them making every class with an arcane bond having to buy back their items or even going more than one or two combats before they get them back. But everyone who has arcane bond should play without the item to understand how important it is to the character and not "take it for granted". 

Only other Combat Style I see to fit would be Natural Weapon. It says you get to chose weapon focus - but doesn't say that you can't make that a regular weapon.

The archtype by itself I'm not so hot about but with the better BAB, abilities (favored enemy or go Guide/Skirmisher and get Ranger's Focus), and the extra feats I believe would help it along.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2011)

Even if everything you say is true, it basically leaves us with two bards at best.
Magus is below wizard to begin with in spell casting, and then diminished spell casting on top of that?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

It depends on how you wish to play the character rangerjohn, not what the crunch gives you. 

A Magnus is a frontline fighter (I believe) due to his spell selection and class abilities. You get to add to his AC by gaining a shield (and not having to cast it) and add to that. 

Let's say first level studded leather, (what did you say for dex? I see it 16) DEX 16, heavy shield and shield focus. AC = 19 (20 with arcane pool bonus)

This keeps you in the game to go toe to toe with whatever the AP throws at you. And you play a tough and ready warrior-mage.

Or go the quick tumble out type. Lose Shield Focus (but this is a +1 when you get Shield Master, btw) and gain Dodge. AC is the same but you are preparing for when you take mobility and can get out of melee to cast a spell or use a wand at range. Take a trait that gives you Acrobatics as a class skill.

Shield and wand - (make a good combo for a gnome). 

All in how you wish to play it. The crunch will come.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2011)

Not saying its a bad archtype, just one already represented by Mowgli.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking at it another way, your building a tank.  Just one problem, who is he tanking for?  I'm supposed to be the primary spell caster as far as I can see.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

I wanted to check the group so let me see...

*Gestalt game:*

Mowgi - Fighter/Bard 
BH - Barbarian/Rogue (although pirate loses trapfinding)
rangerjohn - Magnus/Ranger
?? - healing/range maybe? 

So you are the primary arcane in that you will have the most spells at your disposal, but at first level you still only get to cast two first level. 

So if you tank and flank with the barbarian - the bard supports and the forth person - umm... does what they do. LOL Then their looks to be a little balance. 

What role do you wish the Magnus to play? Maybe the others can tweak their ideas to help.

*Other Group so far has...*

Kadoi - Ninja (Pirate PrC)
sunshadow21 - Storm Druid
kinem - Alchemist

Looks like I'll be NPCing some warriors to help them out. 


HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2011)

I wanted him to do what it appeared the magus was designed to do.  Be decent at melee and spell casting.  At this point he is neither.  He has a decent ac not great but decent.  Will be doing about the damage of the bard, probably less than the barbarian.  Will not be using magic, because if he does, he'll have to one drop his sword, then take an attack of oppurtunity to cast the spell, which he has in limited supply.  At this rate I don't see any of the spell casters doing a lot of damage.  Looks like it will be up to the barbarian rogue.  At this point I don't see him getting much from the magus class.  Which was supposed to be his primary.  At this point he is looking like a skirmisher that can augment his equipment a few times a day.  I don't see him casting spells at all.  It wouldn't be to his advantage to do it during combat, and his spell list is not suited for out of combat.


----------



## Insight (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry I missed this thread until tonight / this morning.  My initial inclination is to try something with the Monk.  Seems like something that would work pretty well on a ship with all the jumping around and so forth.  Plus no armor to weigh me down if there are overboards situations and/or intentional swimming.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> I wanted him to do what it appeared the magus was designed to do.  Be decent at melee and spell casting.  At this point he is neither.  He has a decent ac not great but decent.  Will be doing about the damage of the bard, probably less than the barbarian.  Will not be using magic, because if he does, he'll have to one drop his sword, then take an attack of oppurtunity to cast the spell, which he has in limited supply.  At this rate I don't see any of the spell casters doing a lot of damage.  Looks like it will be up to the barbarian rogue.  At this point I don't see him getting much from the magus class.  Which was supposed to be his primary.  At this point he is looking like a skirmisher that can augment his equipment a few times a day.  I don't see him casting spells at all.  It wouldn't be to his advantage to do it during combat, and his spell list is not suited for out of combat.




I think Magnus was designed to be a wizard who doesn't crumble when he gets stuck in melee. He gets a better AC that doesn't go away, as with shield and mage armor, and has a little bit more HP.

The class is an enigma as it isn't as good in combat as a fighter, and not as good at casting as a wizard. To play it you must want to do each equally. But the fact that you can step in wherever makes you everyone's friend LOL.

Being able to augment the class with another through the gestalt rules gives you a little more combat prowess than a standard Magnus and you should think to go that route. 

Perhaps Fighter is a better fit and the extra feats and HP would add to what you wish to do. With a high INT you could go with Combat Expertise and a high DEX go Weapon Finesse instead of a STR based warrior.



> Will not be using magic, because if he does, he'll have to one drop his  sword, then take an attack of opportunity to cast the spell, which he  has in limited supply.




I don't see the connection here. Your saying because the archtype carries a shield he would need to drop his sword to cast. So your two spells will be combat spells of course and you need to decide if they are attack or defense (or something in between like truestrike). 

You start combat with no weapon in hand and move to attack, swift to enhance the shield, and cast whatever touch spell first.

Drawing the AoO as you cast may be alright your AC is high enough that your looking at miss ,more than not. 

So you are now toe to toe, one spell down (the other is on hold for another encounter), you draw your sword and act the warrior the rest of combat. Not only the barbarian can fight especially if your second class is martial.

But forgo the shield a moment. Say your Ranger (natural weapon), then the above is all the same except for you needed to cast shield before you go to enter combat. Or you move up cast and attack at the same time (Spell Combat) but you are now in combat still one spell down and AC is 2-3 points lower. 

Magnus is the main I agree - but this class as I said before is designed to be a magic augmented fighter hacking it out in melee. Spell Combat, Spellstrike, ability to wear armor, etc.

All say melee to me, and that isn't typical for the "mage" of the party so it adds to the fun. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

Insight said:


> Sorry I missed this thread until tonight / this morning.  My initial inclination is to try something with the Monk.  Seems like something that would work pretty well on a ship with all the jumping around and so forth.  Plus no armor to weigh me down if there are overboards situations and/or intentional swimming.




NP Insight - welcome. Your reasoning sounds good - I don't know what the AP will entail but best to be prepared for anything. 


HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2011)

Corr spend a day thinking about a class and the whole thread goes bananas 

Is there still room HM. If so, I was originally considering a Bard (Archaeologist) but would be happy to help you out with a pure fighter instead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, got my character done. Fetchling Bard (Sea Singer)//Fighter (Mobile Fighter). I'll post the full sheet when I get to a computer w/ Internet, but for now:

STR: 14
DEX: 16
CON: 10
INT: 14
WIS: 10
CHA: 15

Chain Shirt + DEX = AC 17
Feats: EWP Elven Curve Blade, Undecided (may go with TWF to use with Warhammer/Dagger/Whip as an augment to the Curveblade).

He'll also have the obligatory Longbow, of course . . .

Except for the fact that all dice rollers are cursed for me, he'll be pretty effective in melee and should be a solid support for the rest of the group as well.

BTW, the Serpent's Skull AP set up the first encounter without equipment as well. Though we can't know for sure, I believe they'll write our starting equipment back in eventually.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 4, 2011)

So after 8 hours of time to think I have a few more ideas floating around. The first is ranger//rogue, sea rager barbarian//inquisitor, or rogue//inquisitor.

Maybe even alchemist (ragechemist)//sea rager barbarian...that looks like a killer.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2011)

Yay!

Love to.

Now...gestalt. I must read the rules for this. Also, divine caster in a nautical game, eh? A druid, perhaps...or an oracle of weather or sea...

Ooo...man. What if I do a gestalt sorceror and oracle? PHENOMENAL COSMIC POWAH!

*later, after reading* Oh, can't do that. Ok. Hee!


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 4, 2011)

As good as that sounds. Under Mowgli's gestalt rules you can only be 1 caster class.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2011)

Blood and Honor said:


> As good as that sounds. Under Mowgli's gestalt rules you can only be 1 caster class.




Yeah, I found in my games that allowing dual caster Gestalts led to exacerbating the higher level power gap between them and non-casters. At higher levels this frequently left melee and rogue types feeling pretty much useless.

However, it's HM's game and he might allow it . . .  A compromise that is somewhat less unbalancing would be to allow only one _full_ casting class. This would still not allow the Sorcerer//Oracle, but would open up a few more combinations.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2011)

@HM, your analysis of the magus is spot on.  The skirnir on the other hand....  Most of what makes the magus unique is taken away by the archtype.  It makes it more a pure warrior, who throws a spell out once or twice a day.  About like a bard.  When combined with a warrior class, it doesn't bring much to the table.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey HM,
Saw you were thinking about this in Creamsteak's thread and was excited. the fact that it doesn't start in earnest until Feb is actually a good thing as I am a bit overloaded right now but this sounds so fun. 

So if you still have room, please consider me to play. I would be willing to play either set, (standard or gestalt).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm absolutely cool with the limitation, honestly. I just got ahead of myself and started thinking ideas before reading the rules.

And I can get some sorceror class features with feats if I really want to go the "Oracle with a mysterious heritage" route.

Another idea I was considering was a druid/ranger with aquatic subtypes, or druid/monk... Lots of possibilities... Right now I'm still just looking at all the weird variant character classes and trying to decide what fits best the vague idea swirling in my head.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you come up with! Your characters never disappoint!


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 5, 2011)

So how about we get a RG thread going HM so I an get this character down on paper.


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is my Human Monk, Reiko the White Lotus:

[sblock=REIKO THE WHITE LOTUS]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Monk (Flowing Monk; Ultimate Combat)
Level: 1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Languages: Common (Taldane) and Tien
Deity: Besmara, the Pirate Queen (basic fealty only)[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11
DEX: 18
CON: 10
INT: 13
WIS: 15
CHA: 9[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 8 = [1d8=8] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 16 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 2 (WIS)
AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 2 (WIS)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Monk)
CMB: +1 = +4 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 0 (BAB) + 2 (WIS)
Fort: +2 = +2 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +7 = +2 (base) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Trait)
Will: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (WIS)
Speed: 30ft
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none
Spell Failure: n/a[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Nunchaku (melee): +4 = +0 (BAB) + 4 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d6+0(S), CRIT 20x2
Nunchaku - Flurry of Blows (melee): +3/+3 = +1 (BAB; Special) + 4 (DEX) -2 (TWF) / DMG = 1d6+0 (S), CRIT 20x2
* Nunchaku gains a +2 bonus to CMD checks to disarm
Unarmed Strike (melee): +4 = +0 (BAB) + 4 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d6+0(S), CRIT 20x2
Unarmed Strike - Flurry of Blows (melee): +3/+3 = +1 (BAB; Special) + 4 (DEX) -2 (TWF) / DMG = 1d6+0 (S), CRIT 20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Extra feat at 1st level
+1 skill rank per level[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Flurry of Blows: Reiko can make a flurry of blows attack as a full-round action.  She makes one additional attack using any combination of unarmed strikes or attacks with special monk weapons.  For the purposes of these attacks, Reiko's base attack bonus is equal to her Monk level.
Redirection: As an immediate action, Reiko can attempt a reposition or trip combat manuever against a creature that Reiko threatens that attacks her.  If the combat maneuver is successful, the attacker is sickened for 1 round (Reflex save DC 12).  Reiko gains a +2 bonus on the combat maneuver check if the attacker is using Power Attack or is charging and a +4 bonus if both apply. Reiko can use this ability once per day.  It replaces Stunning Fist.
Unarmed Strike: Reiko's attacks may be with fist, elbows, knees, and feet.  Her unarmed strikes deal lethal or nonlethal damage as she chooses, with no penalty to the attack roll.  Her unarmed strike is treated as both a manufactured weapon and a natural weapon for the purposes of spells and effects.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Monk - Improved Unarmed Strike
Bonus Monk - Agile Maneuvers
Human - Weapon Finesse
1st lvl- Combat Expertise

Traits:
a) Deft Dodger
b) not allowed yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 7 = [4 (class) + 1 (INT) + 1 (Human)] x 1 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 1 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+08 =  Acrobatics          +04    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+08 =  Escape Artist       +04    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +04    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Heal                +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =  Know:History^       +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+06 =  Perception          +02    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +04    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+06 =  Sense Motive        +02    +01  	+3  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+08 =  Stealth             +04    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Survival            +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Nunchaku                     2gp   2lbs
Nunchaku                     2gp   2lbs
Backpack                     2gp   2lbs
Bedroll                      1sp   5lbs
Caltrops                     2gp   2lbs
Case, Map/Scroll             1gp   0.5lb
Flint and Steel              1gp   neg
Peasant's Outfit             1sp   neg
Pouch, Belt                  1gp   0.5lb
Sack                         1sp   0.5lb
Soap                         5sp   1lb
Torch                        1cp   1lb
Waterskin                    1gp   4lbs
Total weight carried: 20.5lbs.
```
Treasure: 47gp, 1sp, 9cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 0 to 38lbs
medium- 38 - 76lbs
heavy-  76 - 115lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 24
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 120lbs.
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Dusky
Appearance: Reiko wears understated clothing and her black hair cut short (ear length).  She has a pair of nunchaku tucked into her cloth belt, tied at the waist.  Peculiar black pictographic tatoos are evident on her forearms.
Demeanor:  Reiko is quiet and gives her thoughts or opinion only when vitally necessary.  She appears content to let others show their foolishness and stop them only in a life or death situation.  Reiko is mostly a loner, but is willing to team up with those she respects.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background] In progress [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2011)

HM when does Skirnir receive spellstrike?  Magus says second level and Skirnir says first.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

*Kolto Tengere: Fetchling Mariner (Mobile Fighter//Sea Singer Gestalt) 01*

Link to the full sheet is in the Mini Stat block.

(Still working on the background - it'll be posted on the character sheet when finished).

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kolto Tengere
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 10/10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Dark Vision
*Perception:* +0, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _None_

*Active Performances:* _None_

*Special Abilities:* Bardic Performance (6/6 Rnds), Disguise Self (1/1)

*Songs Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Cantrips:* Know Direction, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Chord of Shards, Grease

*Consumables*
20 Arrows (Normal)
20 Arrows (Blunt)

03 Daggers
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyhow this is what I have so far:


[sblock=Telethel Star Gazer]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:Elf
Class:Gestalt Magus(Skirnir)/Ranger(Skirmisher)
Level: 1/1
Alignment:
Languages: Common,elven,draconic,orc,aquan
Deity:Gozreh[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:14 +2
DEX:16 +3
CON:10 +0
INT:16 +3
WIS:14 +2
CHA:08 -1[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10 = [1d10=10] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 19 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 3 (shield) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 3 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT:+3 = +3 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (ranger)
CMB: +3 = +2 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +2 = +2 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (DEX)
Will: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (WILL)
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction:none
Spell Resistance:none
Spell Failure:0%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]

Longsword(melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2
vs. human    FE   : +5 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+4(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Trident(melee)  : +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+2(P), CRIT 20-20x2
Vs. human        : +5 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+4(P), CRIT 20-20x2
Trident(range)  
vs. human        : +6 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (Dex) / DMG = 1d8+4(P), CRIT 20-20x2 RI 10'
Shield Bash     
vs. human        : +5 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d4+4(B), CRIT 20-20x2 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, –2 Constitution: Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail.

Medium: Elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Normal Speed: Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
Low-Light Vision: Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light (see low-light vision).

Elven Immunities: Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.

Spirit of the Waters: Some elves have adapted to life in tune with the sea or along the reedy depths of wild rivers and lakes. They gain a +4 racial bonus on Swim checks, can always take 10 while swimming, and may choose Aquan as a bonus language. They are proficient with longspear, trident, and net. This racial trait replaces elven magic and weapon familiarity racial Traits.

Keen Senses: Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.

Languages: Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan. [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl-Improved Shield Bash
3rd lvl-

Traits:
a)Abendego Spell Piercer or Jenivere Crew
b) not allowed yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 10 = [6 (class) + 03 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 01 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -2

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+01 =  Acrobatics          +03    +00   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+03 =  Appraise            +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
-01 =  Bluff               -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  Climb               +02    +01   +3  +00   -2   STR
+03 =  Craft:_____         +03    +00   +0  +00        INT
-01 =  Diplomacy           -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
-01 =  Disguise            -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+03 =  Escape Artist       +03    +03   +0  +00   -2   DEX
+03 =  Fly                 +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  Heal                +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
-01 =  Intimidate          -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+07 =  Know:Arcana^        +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Geography^     +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Know:Nature^        +03    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+08 =  Perception          +02    +01   +3  +02        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+06 =  Profession^:Sailor  +02    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+03 =  Ride                +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Sense Motive        +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =  Stealth             +03    +01   +3  +00   -2   DEX
+06 =  Survival            +02    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+07 =  Tracking                             +01    
+08 =  Swim                +02    +01   +3  +04   -2   STR
+03 =  Use Magic Device^   -01    +01   +3  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
0-2
1-1
Spell book
0 level
All magus
1st level
Shocking Grasp
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Longsword                     15    4lbs
Trident                       15    4lbs
Studded Leather               25   20lbs
MW Heavy Wooden Shield        n/a  10lbs
MW Backpack                   50    4lbs
Bag, Waterproof               5sp  .5lbs 
Bedroll                       1sp   5lbs
Spellbook, Magus, Travelling  10    1lb
Clothing, Explorer's          n/a   worn
2 weeks ration Wandermeal     14cp  7lbs
Ink 2 vials                   16    ---
Parchment 10 sheets            2    ---
Pouch, Spell Components        5    2lbs
Shield Sconce                  1   .5lbs
Torches 3                      3cp  3lbs
 
Total weight carried:63.5 lbs
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-58lbs or less w/mw backpack 66lbs or less
medium-59lbs - 116lbs             67-133
heavy-117lbs - 175lbs            134-200 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:medium
Gender:male
Age:145
Height:6'3"
Weight:135lbs
Hair Color:Blond
Eye Color: piercing green
Skin Color:dark tanned
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Always being at home around the water, Telethel has served many roles aboard ship.  From lowly sailor to scout, to even served a tour as ship's navigator. [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] skill point[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2011)

[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] I think Reiko should have 8 hps.


Quoted from second post:
HP: Max at first level and then Max -2 after that


----------



## kinem (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's my sheet. This was the first time I made an alchemist.

What kind of starting location are we looking at? I assumed that he didn't need to be carrying food. I guess the PCs don't know each other yet.

[sblock=Jabe Cooper, Alchemist]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:	human
Class:	alchemist
Level: 1
Alignment: N
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Infernal, Goblin
Deity: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14/+2 cost 5
DEX: 14/+2 cost 5
CON: 10/+0 cost 0
INT: 18/+4 cost 10 (+2 human)
WIS: 12/+1 cost 2
CHA: 8/-1 cost -2[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 9 = [1d8=8] + 0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 1 (favored class)
AC: 16 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 2 (DEX)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (alchemist)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +2 = +2 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (WILL)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: n/a
Spell Resistance: n/a
Spell Failure: n/a[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
morningstar (melee) +2 = +2 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+3(B+P), CRIT 20/x2

bomb: 5/day, 20' range increment, attack +3 ranged touch (+0 BAB, +2 DEX, +1 Throw Anything)
1d6+4 fire damage, CRIT 20/x2, splash (5 damage, Reflex half DC 14)

note: Point Blank Shot (+1 to attack and damage within 30', not included above), Splash Weapon Mastery (only -1 / range increment, adjust miss direction)[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
human: bonus feat, +2 to one ability score, +1 skill point / level[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Alchemy +1, bomb 1d6, brew potion, mutagen, throw anything; proficient with light armor & simple weapons & bombs

bomb: 5/day, 20' range increment, attack +3 ranged touch (+0 BAB, +2 DEX, +1 Throw Anything)
1d6+4 fire damage, CRIT 20/x2, splash (5 damage, Reflex half DC 14)

note: Point Blank Shot (+1 to attack and damage within 30', not included above), Splash Weapon Mastery (only -1 / range increment, adjust miss direction)

extracts (2/day):
known formulae: crafter's fortune (+5 to one craft check within day), cure light wounds (1d8+1), disguise self (10 min), identify (3 rounds), shield (1 min, +4 AC), touch of the sea (1 min, 30' swim speed) 

Typically, Jate prepares 1 each of Cure light wounds and Shield extracts, and a dose of Dex-enhancing mutagen.

mutagen (10 min): 
At 1st level, an alchemist discovers how to create a mutagen that he can imbibe in order to heighten his physical prowess at the cost of his personality. It takes 1 hour to brew a dose of mutagen, and once brewed, it remains potent until used. An alchemist can only maintain one dose of mutagen at a time—if he brews a second dose, any existing mutagen becomes inert. As with an extract or bomb, a mutagen that is not in an alchemist’s possession becomes inert until an alchemist picks it up again.

When an alchemist brews a mutagen, he selects one physical ability score—either Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution. It’s a standard action to drink a mutagen. Upon being imbibed, the mutagen causes the alchemist to grow bulkier and more bestial, granting him a +2 natural armor bonus and a +4 alchemical bonus to the selected ability score for 10 minutes per alchemist level. In addition, while the mutagen is in effect, the alchemist takes a –2 penalty to one of his mental ability scores. If the mutagen enhances his Strength, it applies a penalty to his Intelligence. If it enhances his Dexterity, it applies a penalty to his Wisdom. If it enhances his Constitution, it applies a penalty to his Charisma.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl- Throw Anything*, Brew Potion, Point Blank Shot, Splash Weapon Mastery

Splash Weapon Mastery: When throwing a splash weapon, you act as if you had the Far Shot feat. When you hit with a splash weapon, select one additional square adjacent to the splash area; creatures in this area also take splash damage. When you miss with a splash weapon, you may adjust the miss direction on the grid by +1 or –1. This feat counts as Far Shot for the purpose of qualifying for other feats, but only in regard to splash weapons.

Far Shot: You only suffer a –1 penalty per full range increment between you and your target when using a ranged weapon.

Traits:
a) Armor Expert (reduce ACP by 1)

b) not allowed yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 9 = [4 (class) + 4 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 1 (human) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1
ACP: -1 with Armor Expert

The alchemist’s class skills are Appraise (Int), Craft (any) (Int), Disable Device (Dex), Fly (Dex), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Perception (Wis), Profession (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Survival (Wis), Use Magic Device (Cha).

Skills: ^ = trained only


		Code:
	

Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+ 8 =  Appraise            +04    +01   +3  +00        INT
- 1 =  Bluff               -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+ 1 =  Climb               +02    +00   +0  +00   -1   STR
+ 9 =  Craft:Alchemy       +04    +01   +3  +01        INT
- 1 =  Diplomacy           -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+ 5 =  Disable Device^     +02    +01   +3  +00   -1   DEX
- 1 =  Disguise            -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+ 1 =  Escape Artist       +02    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+ 5 =  Heal                +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
- 1 =  Intimidate          -01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+ 5 =  Perception          +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+ 1 =  Sense Motive        +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+ 5 =  Sleight of Hand^    +02    +01   +3  +00   -1   DEX
+ 8 =  Spellcraft^         +04    +01   +3  +00        INT
+ 1 =  Stealth             +02    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+ 5 =  Survival            +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+ 1 =  Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -1   STR
+ 3 =  Use Magic Device^   -01    +01   +3  +00        CHA

[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]


		Code:
	

(180 gp total value)

Equipment 			Cost  	Weight
chain shirt			100 gp	25 lbs
morningstar			8 gp	6 lbs
kit, alchemists'		25 gp	5 lbs
formula book			15 gp	3 lbs
6 vials				6 gp	0 lbs
backpack			2 gp	2 lbs
lantern, hooded			7 gp	2 lbs
oil, lamp (6 hr, x2)		0.2 gp	2 lb
flint & steel			1 gp	0 lbs
waterskin			1 gp	4 lbs
bedroll				0.1 gp	5 lbs

Total weight carried: 54.42 lbs

Treasure: 14 gp, 7 sp, 0 cp

Carrying Capacity:
light- 58 lbs
medium- 116
heavy- 175[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: M
Age: 28
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 175 lbs
Hair Color: black
Eye Color: black
Skin Color: light brown
Appearance: Jate wears his hair in dreadlocks
Demeanor: grim[/sblock] 

[sblock=Background]
Jabe Cooper is seeking his fortune. Of course, that's what he was doing a few years ago when he stole a magic ring from his alchemical mentor, Rodun. That earned him three years in the local prison; it could have been more but Rodun was not a vengeful man. He picked up some strange tales from his fellow prisoners, which he sometimes likes to retell. But now he's out, on the straight and narrow, has learned to value loyalty, and is determined not to repeat his mistakes (like getting caught).

Aside from the other benefits of his trade, Jabe secretly hopes to discover a way to prevent himself from growing old.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB:
Fort:
Ref: 
Will:
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]*


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] I think Reiko should have 8 hps.
> 
> 
> Quoted from second post:
> HP: Max at first level and then Max -2 after that




For some reason, I was thinking that we had more hps.  I must be confusing it with someone else's game.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2011)

I think I need to bow out.  I knew Mowgli's and my character would be close.  But they are near identical.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats unfortunate rangerjohn and honestly I am more than willing to play by the normal rules and I'm sure Mowgli would be as well. I would hate for you to miss out on the game because of it man. So I'm down for normal rules. With that I am going to make a Sea Rager Barbarian, if its a normal rules game.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2011)

Either way I would need to find another position on the crew.  Gestalt mowgli is equal to me as navigator and will only leave me behind.  The only position in regular rules, all I can see for him is marine.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

I wish you'd reconsider, rangerjohn! I think there's some room for duplication, especially at first. My plan for Kolto is to progress him as a face man/support caster - very different from the scout/skirmisher possibilities Telethel presents.

With a Gestalt game it makes sense for most characters to combine a martial class with a casting or 'other' class, so at first the characters will often look similar. Backgrounds and personalities can also separate characters ("role-playing" as well as "roll-playing," right? ).

I was actually looking over Telethel and thinking of ways I could make Kolto's personality work for some RP mileage with him.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 5, 2011)

If thats how you feel we can't stop you, except by this Compulsion spell I am casting, but if you wish to bow out I'll respect that. I hope you stay though man.

I still wish we had a RG.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2011)

I wasn't just thinking martial/caster, like I say I expected that.  But he's better than me at everything.  Like I say I don't know where he would fit on the crew.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmmm. I've never played a Magus, but my understanding is that they're a slow starting class, taking a few levels to start to shine. Maybe Rogue would be a better fit after all. You'd lose the full BAB, but pick up more skill points. And I could see some really nice interplay between your spell lists and weapon choice and the Rogue's stealth and sneak attack abilities. A good trap-spotter and disabler is always a fine addition to a team. Not to mention the right choice of Rogue Talents would complement your Magus abilities as well.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2011)

If I did that, You would really outshine him.  I don't need more skill points.  About the only thing a rogue would bring to the table is sneak attack.  I doubt we'll be encountering many traps in this campaign.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know exactly what everyone else has, but perhaps in addition to skirmisher, you could add another ranger archetype like guide, scout, or infiltrator, rangerjohn. Infilitrator could work particularly well in conjunction with Mowgli's character. As a bard, Mowgli's character could get their attention, and you could use the distraction to blend in and either get information that Mowgli's character couldn't or strike from an unexpected direction if combat came. Basically try to catch the opponent between the two of you before they even know you're there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2011)

I guess in looking over the sheets, I'm having a hard time seeing where Kolto is better at much of anything. Attack/Damage is about the same - Kolto has a slight edge due to weapon choice and using Finesse. Skills are almost exactly the same, though Kolto has some glaring shortfalls (Perception and Sense Motive). Telethel has the edge in AC, and his saving throws are better (WILL is better, the others are equal) since one of his primary stats actually is a saving throw stat.

I'm guessing that due to the presumed nature of the campaign we're all going to be looking at nautically themed characters, so there's going to be some duplication. We'll sail, we'll fight, we'll sail some more. So that's what I built for.

It's up to you, of course, but I'd hate to see you bow out. On the other hand, I _really_ like what I've done with Kolto, and I've got some cool ideas percolating for background, so I'm very much hoping the Gestalt game makes.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2011)

Got a question for y'all.

I notice that our only arcanists are a bard and a magus.

I've been focusing on divine casters, but it occurs to me that we lack a full arcane caster too. A Witch could handle healing AND arcane magic, for example. At least to an extent.

Or it may be that between the Bard and Magus, they'll have sufficient access to arcane spells that we're good.

Anyway, after long perusal, I'm leaning towards an Aquatic Druid combined with...um...something else. I'm still not sure precisely what yet. A monk has strong synergies, but the lawful alignment req is pesky. A Savage fighter has some good synergy with Wild Shape...though aquatic druids get reduced wildshape powers. 

Anyone have suggestions for a strong druid gestalt combo?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> I don't know exactly what everyone else has, but perhaps in addition to skirmisher, you could add another ranger archetype like guide, scout, or infiltrator, rangerjohn. Infilitrator could work particularly well in conjunction with Mowgli's character. As a bard, Mowgli's character could get their attention, and you could use the distraction to blend in and either get information that Mowgli's character couldn't or strike from an unexpected direction if combat came. Basically try to catch the opponent between the two of you before they even know you're there.




Some excellent suggestions in here, sunshadow!



Shayuri said:


> Got a question for y'all. Anyone have suggestions for a strong druid gestalt combo?




I like the Monk idea. Great synergy with druid, as you're not adding another stat to the MAD monk, and you're making WIS do double duty! Is it the hints that we'll be out reaving that makes the alignment problematic? If so, I'd suggest that defining a code of conduct for him to stick with would be a good way to go. (The Pirate Code, anyone? ).


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm changing my combo to Sea Rager Barbarian//Oracle of Waves.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2011)

HOoah! Glad you said so.

Perhaps I'll revise then and go with my sorceror idea.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

Presenting the eye of the storm, Lightning Thunderval, for your perusal. Didn't bother with detailed background or equipment for now, everything else should be mostly done.

[sblock=Lightning Thunderval]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Undine
Class: Storm Druid
Level: 1
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Aquan, Auran, Common, Elven
Deity: the raw fury of Mother Nature[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11
DEX: 16
CON: 12
INT: 14
WIS: 16
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 09 = [1d8=8] + 1 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 0 (favored class)
AC: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 00 = 10 + 3 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +0 = +3 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (storm druid)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 13 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (CON)
Reflex: +3 = +0 (base) + 3 (DEX)
Will: +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (WILL); +2 vs charm, compulsion
Speed:  30 ft, swim 30 ft
Damage Reduction: cold resistance 5
Spell Resistance:
Spell Failure:[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Storm Burst (Sp): +3 = +0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d6 nonlethal, -2 attack rolls for 1 round; CRIT 20x2; 30 ft ranged touch; 6/day
EXAMPLE:
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Darkvision 60 ft
  Spell Like Abilities: Hydraulic Push 1/day
  Cold resistance 5
  Water Affinity[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Weapon and Armor Proficiencies: club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, scythe, sickle, shortspear, sling, spear, natural attacks of assumed form; nonmetal light and medium armor
  Spells and Orisons
  Nature Sense
  Nature Bond: Weather Domain
  Wild Empathy +1[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
1st lvl-Combat Casting
3rd lvl-

Traits:
a)Birthmark: +2 vs charm, compulsion; Storm cloud tattoo like mark on left cheek
b) not allowed yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 7 = [4 (class) + 2 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 1 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+03 =  Acrobatics          +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Appraise            +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  ()Climb               +00    +01   +3  +00   -0   STR
+02 =  ()Craft:_____         +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+03 =  Escape Artist       +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+03 =  ()Fly                 +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  ()Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+03 =  ()Heal                +03    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  ()Know:Geography^     +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+08 =  ()Know:Nature^        +02    +01   +3  +02        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +02    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  ()Perception          +03    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+07 =  ()Profession^:Sailor  +03    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+00 =  ()Ride                +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Sense Motive        +03    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+06 =  ()Spellcraft^         +02    +01   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+09 =  ()Survival            +03    +01   +3  +02        WIS
+04 =  ()Swim                +00    +01   +3  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
Spell Like Ablility: Hydraulic Push 1/day, CL 1

  Concentration: +4(+8 when casting defensively)
  SR: +1
Spontaneously cast domain spells

  Level, #/day, DC: memorized
  0, 3, 13: Create Water, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
  1, 2+1, 14: Cure Light Wounds, Endure Elements, *Obscuring Mist
  [/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight


Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: 120 gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 38 lb
medium- 76 lb
heavy- 115 lb[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Height: 5’ 6”
Weight: 140 lb
Hair Color: Sea Green; usually rather unkempt
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Dark Blue
Appearance: Clothing is blues and greens of various shades and hues, combined in eye popping ways, much like what a storm could produce; simple and sturdy 
Demeanor: He has a reputation of being as mercurial as the storms he worships, and has a dramatic flare when he is trying to show off his full capabilities, but is actually fairly even tempered most of the time, finding such temperment much more conducive to gaining steady employment[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2011)

I wasn't referring to combat, I was referring being a member of the crew.  If you have mogli's character why would you take mine?  Remember we're shanghaied.  So unless we were both walking down the alley at the same time, we were chosen.    I could make him an infiltrator... but this wouldn't matter until 3rd level.  A long time in pbp; I may never notice that he is a skirmisher.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mobile fighting men are always in demand on ships. If they had the chance to take both of you, they would.

Also, HM, would be possible to get proficiency is either trident, harpoon, and/or net?


----------



## kinem (Sep 6, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> I doubt we'll be encountering many traps in this campaign.




I expect that Paizo knows what they're doing. They won't make an adventure path where a wizard is useless for much of it because his spellbook got stolen, or where a rogue is useless because there are no traps. Where there are pirates, there are treasure chests; where there are treasure chests, there are poisoned needles, poisoned darts, and runes that could summon giant poisonous insects. And, well, poison 

As for why you would need two similar crewmen, just wait until one of them gets told to walk the plank ... or gets poisoned 

Anyway, I think you can relax about needing to optimize your PC for what you seem to expect.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 6, 2011)

[sblock=Gudrik 'Mongrel' Portbane]
[sblock=Game Info]
*Race: *Half-Elf
*Gestalt Class: *Barbarian(Sea Rager)//Oracle of Wave
*Level: *1
*Alignment: *True Neutral
*Languages: *Common and Elven
*Deity:* [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
*STR: *16
*DEX: *14
*CON: *14
*INT: *10
*WIS: *10
*CHA:* 14[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
*HP:* 13 = [1d12=12] + 2 (CON) + 1 (Favored Class)
*AC:* 18 = 10 + 4 (Armored Coat) + 2 (Heavy Wooden Shield) + 2 (DEX)
*AC Touch:* 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
*AC Flatfooted:* 16 = 10 + 4 (Armored Coat) + 2 (Heavy Wooden Shield)
*INIT:* +2 = +2 (DEX)
*BAB:* +1 = +1 (Barbarian)
*CMB:* +4 = +3 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
*CMD:* 16 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
*Fort:* +4 = +2 (Barbarian) + 2 (CON)
*Reflex:* +2 = +0 (Barbarian) + 2 (DEX)
*Will:* +2 = +2 (Oracle) + 0 (WILL)
*Speed:* 20'
*Damage Reduction: *None
*Spell Resistance:* None
*Spell Failure:* None[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
*Battleaxe(melee):* +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 20x3
*Chakram(ranged):* +3 = +1 (BAB) +2 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 20x2, 30', x3[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*1st lvl-*

Traits:
*A)Reactionary: *+2 trait bonus to Initiative checks.
*b)* not allowed yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
*Skill Ranks:* 04 = [4 (Barbarian) + 00 (INT)] x 1 (LvL)]
*Max Ranks:* 1 
*ACP:* -4

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+00 =  Acrobatics          +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb               +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Heal                +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Intimidate          +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Perception          +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Perform:_____       +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Ride                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Sense Motive        +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Survival            +00    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Swim                +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
 
 
Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
*Size: *Medium
*Gender: *Male
*Age:* 22
*Height: *6'1"
*Weight:* 193
*Hair Color:* N/A
*Eye Color: *Blue
*Skin Color: *Tanned
*Appearance: *
*Demeanor:* [/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock][/sblock]

So this is the start, but I'll finish soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2011)

*Kolto Tengere*


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice Mowgli, You have done a great job on all your characters. But where's his pirate hat? 

Ok got a new thread up for the gestalt game of Skull & Shackles...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/311245-skull-shackles-gestalt-game-ooc.html

Have mentioned the crew for this (and I hope rangerjohn joins us) there. Please post up your characters on the first page so we can go over them, and see about perfecting the group chemistry.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok now to see who is left for the "regular" game...

Kadoi - Ninja (Pirate PrC)
sunshadow21 - Storm Druid
kinem - Alchemist
Insight - Flowing Monk
Fenris - unknown

I will add links to characters and start going over them this weekend - Do you all have a preference to the game you play before Skull & Shackles comes out?

List of games:

Hollow's Last Hope
Master of the Fallen Fortress
The Devil We Know(pt1) - Shipyard Rats
Skeleton Moon

Please let me know.

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd go with the shipyard rats, keep the nautical theme from the start.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Ok now to see who is left for the "regular" game...
> 
> Kadoi - Ninja (Pirate PrC)
> sunshadow21 - Storm Druid
> ...




Ok, let me parse the classes a bit, it seems we have a rogue/skill monkey, a druid who could be a healer, a monk (mobile fighter?). I am not sure about how an alchemist fits in, would they count as an arcane caster with all thier flasks and whatnot? Just trying to see if there is a gaping hole we need to fill. A meat shield would be good it seems, or perhaps a traditional arcane caster depending on how the alchemist is. Thoughts from my teammates?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 7, 2011)

Someone else that could provide at least secondary healing would be good. Lightning Thunderval can heal, but it's not his speciality, and making him do so would make him on a regular basis would likely make him quite grumpy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Do you all have a preference to the game you play before Skull & Shackles comes out?
> 
> List of games:
> 
> ...




I've both played and run Shipyard Rats, so I'd prefer we not use that one for the Gestalt game. Don't really know anything about the others, so any of them would be fine with me. I'll play Shipyard Rats if that's what the others in the Gestalt game want, of course, it's just not my preference.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 7, 2011)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] Did you miss this?



ghostcat said:


> Corr spend a day thinking about a class and the whole thread goes bananas
> 
> Is there still room HM. If so, I was originally considering a Bard (Archaeologist) but would be happy to help you out with a pure fighter instead.




I seem to have missed out. Still not to worry. Let me know if you have a space anytime.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] Did you miss this?
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have missed out. Still not to worry. Let me know if you have a space anytime.




He indeed may have. But I think a Bard (Archaeologist) would be the perfect  companion to the existing party. So much so that I will step aside and give my spot to ghostcat since he has an idea for a PC and posted before I did in any case.


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Do you all have a preference to the game you play before Skull & Shackles comes out?
> 
> List of games:
> 
> ...




Since Reiko is a prize fighter on the docks of some port city, I like the idea of Shipyard Rats (based on the name alone; I have no information on any of these and have not played them).


----------



## kinem (Sep 7, 2011)

I second Shipyard Rats for the regular game.

The alchemist is something of a jack-of-all-trades, except for social skills. His ranged attacks are pretty good and are well suited for numerous but weak enemies, because of the splash. By third level he should be able to toss bombs into melee without too much risk of friendly fire. He'll function as a secondary arcane caster at higher levels. If he has time to buff, he can get his AC pretty high. He has limited self-healing ability that at higher levels could be extended to others. He's good at appraising treasure and can identify magic items.

I would agree that another healer would be useful, such as ghostcat's bard.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

I sure did miss your post somewhere ghostcat, and would love to have you. That would make 6 and the max for characters so you may by default of being a nice guy join us [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]

Ok re-group group:

ghostcat - Bard(Archaeologist)
Kadoi - Ninja (Pirate PrC)
sunshadow21 - Storm Druid
kinem - Alchemist
Insight - Flowing Monk
Fenris - unknown

Just need a martial character, as I think the game (or your GM) will provide to fill in gaps. A wand of cure light here, or an NPC barbarian there, etc.

I will be getting you all an RG up tonight - till then I have games to advance. Please start on inter-party relationships when you have the time. 

Will run Shipyard Rats - it will be fun to run once more and add some spice to it that I wasn't allowed to do while running for the PFS. The group will be hired out to find a group of kidnap victims and hopefully save a nobles son before he is shipped off as a galley slave.

Guess what will happen to all of you for ruining that groups plans. 

HM


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2011)

HM, 
May I play a Corsair? (3rd party but in the SRD)
Corsair - Pathfinder_OGC

Seems to fit the theme of the AP pretty well. If not no prob and will re-tool.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

A fit it seems to be a martial rogue - but skips some of the normal skills for a rogue - I will allow it on two conditions:

1) You will not be allowed to combine this with any other class, save the Shackles Pirate PrC. I don't wish for this possible untested class to suddenly find a great combo no one saw.

and 

2) We lose the DR progression for another ability. It seems an odd thing for this pirate to have. Most of his abilities are roguish and instead of the DR we could allow for him to take a rogue talent those couple times.

All and all looks ok to me so please tell me what you think about the stipulations and or anything else you can think of for the DR switch.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is the RG please post up your characters when you are ready.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ters-powder-monkeys-skull-shackles-ap-rg.html

HM


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> A fit it seems to be a martial rogue - but skips some of the normal skills for a rogue - I will allow it on two conditions:
> 
> 1) You will not be allowed to combine this with any other class, save the Shackles Pirate PrC. I don't wish for this possible untested class to suddenly find a great combo no one saw.
> 
> ...




Yeah, the fluff tries to make it out as a cross between the barbarian and the rogue, and I see that. But I see some ranger in there and fighter. Seems to me like they took the Unearthed Arcana Thug Fight variant and UA variant to swap Fighter Feats for Sneak Attack. But I liked the flair and saltiness.

1) Hadn't even thought about some other class, so agreed. As for PrCs, if and when we come to that point, all PrC's would be subject to HM inspection and rejection save the Shackles PrC. Sound good? Heck this is the only fighter class that could qualify for that PrC.

2)Agreed. perhaps give the option for a feat or a rogue talent?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

For #2 it should be alright to say you gain a Rogue talent at instead of DR's 1-3 and can start choosing Advance Rogue talents for DR's 4 and 5 as the form has Combat Trick and the latter let's you chose Feat as talents.

So you could be getting feats in there.

Glad you like the changes can't wait to see what you come up with and how he does in game.

HM


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 9, 2011)

How exactly does one make the cost and weight columns nice and straight?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

I use notepad for that. 

Type it out on notepad and then copy/paste it in. It looks a mess but will straighten itself out after you submit the post.

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2011)

HM, would it be possible to somehow get proficiency in either trident or net?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been looking into that. The only thing I can think of to not cost a lvl in another class or feat is...

Heirloom weapon or Ancestral arms (meaning you'd have to change to half-elf).

I think that the HW would be the route to go. We could say it is an item from the elemental side of the family and handed down for generations. It coould lead to some good RP.

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2011)

Heirloom weapon it is than. It wasn't my favorite option before, and it certainly isn't a preferred option now, but it will work.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 10, 2011)

When you say " inter party relations " , what do you mean exactly? Do you mean stuff that would happen in the beginning of an IC thread, or should we propose how our characters know one another?

Nightstorm could, for instance, have met Reiko in a fight, where they may have learned respect for one another by pummeling each other with their fists. And perhaps Jabe Cooper or his former alchemist master was someone that Nightstorm used to go to for stuff regarding poisons...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2011)

When the game starts you will be taking a job on from a noble - so your character may know some or all the other PCs who are there.

What I do need is for you to put a nationality in on your character sheet (sorry not use to the world myself) to tell where the "human" is from.

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 11, 2011)

So are we starting out with gear for this first part? And where region and city wise are we starting? As for knowing the others, Lightning has been drifting around the ships, shipyards and docks of the local area for a couple of years at this point, slowly mastering his wild temperment.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2011)

I added both an ethnicity (Chelaxian) and a nationality (Sodden Lands) to my character sheet.

Also, it is a pretty sad party of pirates when the ninja (_the ninja!_) has by _far_ the highest charisma.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds piratey (is this a word) to me. 

The first adventure is not part of the AP but is filler for both time and to gain a LVL. I figure being 2nd lvl to start the AP won't hurt and it will give you all a little more of a bond as a (low CHA) group. So yes you will have all equipment and perhaps Lightning was recruited because he knows the area.

I do wish for one of the party members to be this noble's hirelings to start. To ID the bodies if necessary.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 11, 2011)

Firstly thanks to Fenris for offering to step aside and many thanks to HM for making unnecessary.

It would appear that I am running behind the rest of you. So here is the draft background.I hope to have the crunch in the RG later to day. If not in the next day or so.

[sblock=Kalir Longstrider]Kalir has always be extraordinary curious. As a child this lead him into a love of poking about in places he is not supposed to be and finding old things. This in turn meant that, despite having a good home with middle class halfling parents who love him, he was always wondering off and associating with the outcasts and outlaws  who live on the edges of society. Which in turn resulting in a disregard for the concept of ownership. So he didn't particularly care whether or not the things he found were actually lost.

This behaviour could easily have lead Kalir into a life of crime but as luck would have it, his uncle worked as a handyman at the local university. Uncle Aloysius was friends with just about everyone at the university, administrators, professors and students alike. So when he told the head of the archaeology department about his wayward nephew, the academic immediately saw a way to tap the young halfling's potential. Kalir was promptly recruited, trained and dispatched as a procurer of antiquities. Before he was set loose, Kalir was given detailed guidelines as to what is owned and what is free for the taking. Professor Carthalys was not convinced that this part of the training had actually taken but at least the university had covered itself.[/sblock]
As for where he is from. Perhaps a large seaport so that some of the undesirables he associated with where pirates.


----------



## kinem (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not very familiar with Golorian, but I expect that Jabe Cooper is local to whatever town we start out in. His family line consists of laborers, merchants, dockhands, and presumably, barrel makers.

Jabe spent time in jail, so he might know some of the same people that Nightstorm knows. Such convicts could include pirates, so Jaakali and Kalir could be known in the same circles. They all keep an ear out for rumors of pirate treasure - in Kalir's case, for archeological value, of course.

Anyone who's spent time near the docks - which includes all of us I think - surely knows of Lightning Thunderval, the blue man, and of Reiko, the lady prize fighter.

BTW, I will be on vacation from Tues 9/13 through Sun 9/25. I might have internet access Tues & Weds but after that not until I return.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2011)

Depending on how scrupulous the noble we are working for is, it is entirely possible that Nightstorm would have done jobs for him before. A ninja, after all, is a spy and assassin traditionally, and usually employed by the nobility.

Also, even if someone is going to be away for a couple weeks, I urge us to not delay the game. It seems around here that all to often " delay " equals " die " .


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2011)

Not my games,  

Since it looks like we are about ready we will start with some RPing for a chance to get into character. 

Might have the ninja be the hireling unless someone else finds a better fit.

Look for an IC - TUE/WED and the game is Shipyard Rats.

HM


----------



## Insight (Sep 12, 2011)

The relevant background info for Reiko:


Reiko appears to be of Tienese descent, but may be a half-breed, the other half coming from somewhere in the Inner Sea region (possibly Varisia).
Reiko fights on the docks and in dockside warehouses of whatever city in which the game starts.  She is fairly well-known for this, being female and not wearing armor or using much in the way of weapons.  Reiko is not undefeated, but is pretty good by most standards.




I will have a little more than this on her RG entry, but she really doesn't talk about her past much.  The above is about all you would get out of her.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

IC is up and running....

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/311536-shipyard-rats-skull-shackles-prelude-ic.html

We can work on background links for the characters and all as we play. Also this game and the others will not be using XP. We will be using my character motivator adventure goals for level ups. It seems to keep players focused and is a lot less math (which is always good).

Adventure goal to reach level 2 is in the IC. 

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll get background and equipment worked up later today. I have to say for the record, that allergy season sucks. It just drains the life out of me, otherwise I probably would have had this done already.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lightning should be good to go. I couldn't actually find stats for a trident anywhere so I just took river rat and renamed it for the trait.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 15, 2011)

Trident 	15 gp 	1d6 	1d8 	x2 	10 ft. 	4 lbs. 	P 	brace


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 18, 2011)

What is going on here?


----------



## Kaodi (May 12, 2012)

So, now that [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] is back, is this game going to be continuing? I understand if this is not the case: you obviously have a lot else to catch up on, and we were just getting started anyway. But if you are interesting in getting it going again, I am totally up for it.


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2012)

Well I was thinking of running one or two more games in addition to the two I already started. And I do love my pirate/shipboard adventures.

I will mention everyone who was a part of the two games and see who still wants to play if we can get a group together than I am game (though I will need to get the module  )

Players List:
 @Mowgli 
 @sunshadow21 
 @kinem 
 @Insight 
 @Blood and Honor 
[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]
 @Fenris 
 @ghostcat 
 @rangerjohn 
 @Shayuri 

_Ahoy mateys!! Ye looking fir work on me decks?_

Captain HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 14, 2012)

I'm still around, and would be willing to play.


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2012)

Skull & Shackles looks very good & I'd like to get in on a game of it!

But not with Holyman. He went AWOL: no explanation or warning given when he vanished. That earned him a dishonorable discharge in my book.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2012)

I'm all about second chances. Heaven knows I've asked for enough.

I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2012)

I need another game like I need another hole in my head right now, but count me in. Just don't go off on walkabout again without a little warning, eh?


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2012)

I'm on the fence about this one.  Pencil me in for now.


----------



## Disposable Hero (May 15, 2012)

I'm not part of the original selection, but I've been waiting for this module to hit the boards since I joined and would be interested in playing if you'll have me.


----------



## HolyMan (May 15, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> I'm all about second chances. Heaven knows I've asked for enough.
> 
> I'll give it another shot.






Mowgli said:


> I need another game like I need another hole in my head right now, but count me in. Just don't go off on walkabout again without a little warning, eh?




I don't think I can start up both games the best I can do is the one that isn't gestalt. You can update your characters and join in if you wish. Just let me know I'm going over the group composition now.



Worg said:


> I'm not part of the original selection, but I've been waiting for this module to hit the boards since I joined and would be interested in playing if you'll have me.




Another scavvy worg (dog) is always welcome. Look for the character gen rules here

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 15, 2012)

Crew so far....

Nightstorm (human ninja)
Reiko the White Lotus (human flowing monk)
Lightning Thunderval (undine storm druid)

Hmmm... need a couple more roles filled I think. Should we recruit after we give the others I mentioned a chance to respond?

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> I don't think I can start up both games the best I can do is the one that isn't gestalt. You can update your characters and join in if you wish. Just let me know I'm going over the group composition now.
> 
> HM




OK, tossed out everything from this post previous. I think I finally understand. I'll put together a character for this one - probably tomorrow. Not sure about the class yet, but I'll let you know ASAP.


----------



## Fenris (May 16, 2012)

Count me in as well.

That adds a Corsair as some muscle, though HM if you want a more traditional class I can re-work him.


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2012)

Crew Update -

Nightstorm (human ninja)
Reiko the White Lotus (human flowing monk)
Lightning Thunderval (undine storm druid)
Jaakali Pier (human corsair)

possibles...

Kolto Tengere (fletching ???)
Tara "Whiplash" Everett (human ???)

Mowgli and Shayuri you can find your characters here

Sorry you will have to change them to normal characters instead of gestalt. But once you are ready you can then post them in the Rouge's Gallery

________________________________________________

If anyone wants to change their characters you may do so and everyone should take a look over at paizo and get the free Player's Guide to help.
_________________________________________________

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2012)

Fenris said:


> Count me in as well.
> 
> That adds a Corsair as some muscle, though HM if you want a more traditional class I can re-work him.




Just remember to note the changes we talked about (page 7) on your character sheet. And maybe add a link to the srd write up on the sheet as well.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2012)

Still not positive I'll want to play the same character, though whatever I end up playing I'll likely keep the name (I like it).

May still play a SeaSinger Bard, but I'm also looking at a Magus.


----------



## Fenris (May 16, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Just remember to note the changes we talked about (page 7) on your character sheet. And maybe add a link to the srd write up on the sheet as well.
> 
> HM




Heh, I just got done looking up those changes myself and putting them in my sheet because I couldn't remember. 

But I also added a link to the class as well which is a good idea. Both under class features. Tidying up a littler here and there as well.


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2012)

Now that the Skulls & Shackles Player's Guide is out, would it be appropriate to choose out campaign traits?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 16, 2012)

Welcome back HM, I just got the mention.  Or at least, just noticed it.  As always, it depends on the rest of the group as to what i will play.


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2012)

Am I too late for this. if not I'd like to stick with Kalir.


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> Now that the Skulls & Shackles Player's Guide is out, would it be appropriate to choose out campaign traits?




Yes the way I read it those traits lead to your.... abduction. So please add one of them to your character sheet.



rangerjohn said:


> Welcome back HM, I just got the mention.  Or at least, just noticed it.  As always, it depends on the rest of the group as to what i will play.




With ghostcats bard below we look to be short some channel energy ability. I think I could add a friendly NPC cleric though if you wanted to play a martial type to give Fenris's character some back up.



ghostcat said:


> Am I too late for this. if not I'd like to stick with Kalir.




Never to late to be hogtied and thrown aboard. I will update the crew please update your character with a campaign trait and any other changes you wish.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2012)

Crew Update:

Nightstorm (human ninja)
Reiko the White Lotus (human flowing monk)
Lightning Thunderval (undine storm druid)
Jaakali Pier (human corsair)
 Kalir Longstrider (halfling archaeologist)

possibles...

Kolto Tengere (??? ???)
Tara "Whiplash" Everett (human ???)
 ??? (??? ???) - rangerjohn's character

Well that will give us a full crew of officers once you get your own ship. Till then wanted everyone to read something from the module (I got the PDF couldn't wait for the hard copy).



			
				Foreword said:
			
		

> _Welcome to the Skull & Shackles Adventure Path, where piracy is the rule, and plunder and infamy fill the seas of Golarion! In this month’s adventure, “The Wormwood Mutiny,” the PCs find themselves unwilling members of a pirate crew. The adventure assumes that the PCs all were in Port Peril, the capital of the Shackles, and that they fell afoul of a pirate press gang. They wake up the next morning in the hold of the pirate ship Wormwood, where the adventure begins. The campaign traits presented in the Skull & Shackles Player’s Guide (available for free at paizo.com) provide hooks for each PC that describe the circumstances of their capture.
> 
> It’s important to manage your players’ expectations for this Adventure Path right from the start. Most importantly, they should all want to play pirates of one stripe or another. The PCs came to Port Peril to become pirates, to earn fortunes, to be adored by men and women, and live lives of fame—or perhaps infamy—at sea. They could be scurvy knaves who would slit a throat without a second’s thought, or they might be dandy swashbucklers with hearts of gold in search of fame and glory on the high seas. Whatever course they choose, piracy should be in their blood. This doesn’t mean the players can’t play good characters, but they should be scoundrels, more interested in plunder and high-seas adventure than heroics and saving the world.
> 
> Likewise, you should make sure that your players are ready and willing for the unique challenges this adventure presents. The first part of “The Wormwood Mutiny” takes place aboard the Wormwood, a pirate ship filled to the gunwales with dangerous cutthroats, and the PCs wake up in the ship’s hold as little more than prisoners, with next to no equipment. Played right, this can be a fun way to start an adventuring career, but your players need to be onboard with the assumptions of the adventure._




Do not edit your equipment list yet. Please purchase as normal and your GM will hand the rest.

HM


----------



## Insight (May 16, 2012)

Looks like Reiko is still here, so that's less work for me to do to re-create her.


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2012)

She is also in the RG please use that post for add-ons (like the campaign trait) and any other changes.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2012)

I've settled on a Tiefling Magus (Kensai Blackade) named Kolto Tengere.

I'll post him up in the RG soonish (hopefully tonight).


----------



## rangerjohn (May 16, 2012)

That means I definately will not be going with the original character.  Right now I'm looking at cleric, possibly of Gozzreh or Basmorah.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2012)

Hm. I'm not on the possible list anymore?

I can update my character to not-gestalt, but I'd like to know if I can play before I take the time to do so.


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Crew Update:
> 
> Nightstorm (human ninja)
> Reiko the White Lotus (human flowing monk)
> ...




Whiplash is still there.  Please update and then post her in the RG.
_________________________

rangerjohn in the first module they talk also about Besmara The Pirate Queen

Let me know when the character is up, hmm or maybe I should check and see if I still have a subscription.

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 17, 2012)

I'm thinking Blessed of Besmara for Thunderval for his campaign trait, the only other one that seems to fit is Touched by the Sea, and his other trait already does the same thing as that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2012)

OK, Kolto Tengere is up in the Rogues' Gallery (As opposed to the Rouge's Gallery ).

I didn't have time to post up the "approved sheet," but I got a .pdf posted that's got all the information. Still subject to fine tuning, but he should be good for you to look over, HM.

Not sure I'm happy with the pic . . . it's a work in progress as well.


----------



## Insight (May 17, 2012)

Reiko has been updated with the campaign trait, Dockside Brawler, particularly appropriate since that was already in her character concept.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 17, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> rangerjohn in the first module they talk also about Besmara The Pirate Queen
> 
> Let me know when the character is up, hmm or maybe I should check and see if I still have a subscription.
> 
> HM



 Yes, that's who I meant .  So you think Besmara, would fit better?  Oh, quick question, its been awhile, what is the point buy again?


well, I found the character gen post, but nothing is jumping out at me for a cleric of Besmara.  What are they just like every other cleric except they wield rapiers?  Seems kind of a sub-par weapon for a cleric at that.  Its not like they get sneak attack to boost the damage.


----------



## Kaodi (May 17, 2012)

I ended up taking Touched By The Sea. I considered Dockside Brawler, but brass knuckles do not really work well with my character.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 17, 2012)

Lightning has had his trait added, and background adjusted accordingly.


----------



## Caim (May 17, 2012)

Is there still room? I would be interested in this game.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2012)

lol...pie in my face. Forgot my PC name; I was looking for "shayuri" and got all hurt when I didn't see it.

My apologies, sir.

Revision will be done this evening.


----------



## ghostcat (May 17, 2012)

I've added the Ancient Explorer Trait to Kalir's character sheet; which fitted his background surprisingly well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> I've added the Ancient Explorer Trait to Kalir's character sheet; which fitted his background surprisingly well.




That one was my choice as well - possibly some RP potential to be mined there. I took Polyglot for Kolto's language.


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2012)

I'm going to look over a few characters in the morning. Let me see if I have this right:

*Ready for review:*
Nightstorm (human ninja)
Reiko the White Lotus (human flowing monk)
Lightning Thunderval (undine storm druid)
Jaakali Pier (human corsair)
Kalir Longstrider (halfling archaeologist)
Kolto Tengere (tiefling Bladebound Kensai)

*Not ready yet:*
Tara "Whiplash" Everett (human ???)
??? (human cleric) - rangerjohn's character

Should have most of this done by MON - and maybe one of my days off next week (Tue/Wed) I will start an IC. I still have some reading to do but plan on getting it done mostly on the bus to and from work. 

______________________________________________________


Sorry  @Worg  and  @Terrible Swift Sword  it looks like this game is full for now. But you both will be the first people I mention should we need replacements.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2012)

So, one of the reasons I don't have the sheet typed up in approved format is that I've gotten wrapped up in getting Kolto's pics the way I want them (I love character pics . . .)


----------



## Caim (May 18, 2012)

Not a problem HM. Also if you want to get the Age of Worms and/or the Carrion Crown game up and running again I would be there 110% man. No rush or amything, I know you're still gettin the groove back.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2012)

Ok Think I have 4 out of 8 ready. 

rangerjohn and Shayuri let me know when your progress is complete. Thank you. 

Should get the other two Sunday (after Battleship) and maybe this time next week start an IC.
__________________________________

Double checks:

*Kadoi - Nightstorm*
- Need you to add a SQ spot under combat
List as SQ: ignore effect that causes fatigue or exhaustion 1/day

*Insight - Reiko*
- Count only 6 out of 7 skill ranks used
*
sunshadow21 - Lightning*
- you might wish to add an SQ for your weekly reroll as well
- 

*Fenris - Jaakali*
- needs campaign trait
- need to lose longsword example under weapon stats, since it's not under equipment

Night EnWorld

HM


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> *Insight - Reiko*
> - Count only 6 out of 7 skill ranks used




Actually, she was supposed to have _eight_ ranks, so it was really off!  It's been fixed.


----------



## Fenris (May 19, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Double checks:
> 
> *Fenris - Jaakali*
> - needs campaign trait
> ...




Will do on the sword.

I assume the list of Traits on the SRD is the list of Traits?


----------



## ghostcat (May 19, 2012)

Fenris said:


> Will do on the sword.
> 
> I assume the list of Traits on the SRD is the list of Traits?




Campaign Traits are in the _Skull & Shackles Players Guide_ which is a free download from the Paizo site


----------



## Kaodi (May 19, 2012)

Done. In any case, now that you are back, I should thank you for your character sheet, HolyMan. I use it for virtually all of my characters now, and I suggested it for the players in my own game as well.


----------



## Fenris (May 19, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> Campaign Traits are in the _Skull & Shackles Players Guide_ which is a free download from the Paizo site




They are also in the SRD I was please to find. Kudos to Paizo for that.

I took Besmara's Blessing, which fits Jaakali quite well.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 19, 2012)

I bow out!  The site is too finicky.  I just lost hours of work!  I'm reduced too Google TV, which means I can't stat it up in notepad and copy and paste like I used to.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2012)

Kolto's character sheet it complete, other than his background (on which I'm still working). But he's mechanically ready for review.

Kolto Tengere


----------



## LordGraz'zt (May 20, 2012)

I assume you are full up - but if you have a spot free, I would definitely be interested.


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2012)

Insight said:


> Actually, she was supposed to have _eight_ ranks, so it was really off!  It's been fixed.




Wow! Did I miss the human bonus or something? Glad you double checked my double check, thanks.



Kaodi said:


> Done. In any case, now that you are back, I should thank you for your character sheet, HolyMan. I use it for virtually all of my characters now, and I suggested it for the players in my own game as well.




Your welcome but I can't take credit for it's design. I don't remember who turned me onto that type of sheet but I like it as well.



rangerjohn said:


> I bow out!  The site is too finicky.  I just lost hours of work!  I'm reduced too Google TV, which means I can't stat it up in notepad and copy and paste like I used to.




Sorry to hear rangerjohn. I use Firefox (if Goggle TV is a browser) after trying it I don't think I can ever go back to IE



Mowgli said:


> Kolto's character sheet it complete, other than his background (on which I'm still working). But he's mechanically ready for review.
> 
> Kolto Tengere




Great pics btw. Going to finish my reviews tonight. 



LordGraz'zt said:


> I assume you are full up - but if you have a spot free, I would definitely be interested.




Sorry we are. I will put you on the alt list. But I was just about to post in a thread that dave_o started. He was looking to see what type of game people are looking to get into and after all the extras here. If he were to start a Skull & Shackles game he'd get a good turn out. Happy gaming to you.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2012)

Working on finishing Tara now.

Would have had her done but...ahem...a "friend" introduced me to Minecraft, and suddenly the weekend was over and I was sitting on a pile of virtual diamonds and gold wondering where it had all gone.

I'm feeling much better now though.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 21, 2012)

Goggle TV is my 'computer' think of it as a set top box that gives the functionality of a smart phone to a television.  So no notepad and the like.  There is actually more than one "Google TV" mine is a Logitech Revue.   So just like a phone or tablet it is fine for little tasks, but things like the character sheet, with lots of back and forth between here and the PRD.  Not so good.  The only way to be safe would be to close the post after every entry.


For example:
STR 14  [close]
Dex 14 [close]

etc.  with the way the site saves the information and not being able to save natively this is what I would have to do.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 22, 2012)

Lightning has been updated with a note in the skill section about the weekly reroll.


----------



## Fenris (May 22, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> Goggle TV is my 'computer' think of it as a set top box that gives the functionality of a smart phone to a television.  So no notepad and the like.  There is actually more than one "Google TV" mine is a Logitech Revue.   So just like a phone or tablet it is fine for little tasks, but things like the character sheet, with lots of back and forth between here and the PRD.  Not so good.  The only way to be safe would be to close the post after every entry.
> 
> 
> For example:
> ...




RJ, if you like, write up your character in whatever form works for you, email it to me or post it here, and I will translate it into HM's character sheet. This is a stupid reason to not be able to play, so let's get around it


----------



## HolyMan (May 22, 2012)

Darn ---- months later and I still can't XP you Fenris 

Why didn't I think of that. I think we can get a character up for rangerjohn by posting it here and then he could copy or quote it into the RG.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2012)

Tara is ready for review. I didn't bother doing equipment in detail, if that's okay...and the background is still under construction...but we know how she joins the campaign, so that's the important part.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 22, 2012)

Apparently not, same thing happened again!  Apparently, if the post gets too long and I hit enter for return, it goes back to the forum and loses the post.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 22, 2012)

See if I can get it out in one sentence blurbs.  Bella Stormqueen human priestess of Besmara.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 22, 2012)

Last ability point into constitution.  Water and Weather domains, Positive energy channelling, spontanious cure spells.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 22, 2012)

equipment: studded leather armor, heavy shield, holy symbol, rapier, healer's kit, adventurer's outfit.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 22, 2012)

appearance: Long black hair, seafoam green eyes, birthmark of Jolly Roger on left arm. Height: 5'9" weight: 120lbs.   

Background: Born to a dockside whore from an unknown father, when birthmark was seen given to church to raise.  [I know I'm coming up with nothing but cliches here.]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 22, 2012)

Traits: birthmark of Jolly Roger, undecided.  Feats: Selective Channelling, undecided Skills: profession: sailor, heal,  knowledge, relegion.


----------



## Fenris (May 22, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> Traits: birthmark of Jolly Roger, undecided.  Feats: Selective Channelling, undecided Skills: profession: sailor, heal,  knowledge, relegion.




Ok, got her started, hopefully you can just quote the whole thing into a new post and then be able to edit it.

Edit: I still need to fix your skills from the bard array. I will work on it here and there tonight. Oh and your combat stuf.


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2012)

Ok last couple character checks:

*Review for Tara:*

-Looks like weapon stats has not been updated. They ave a size bonus listed along with the wrong DEX and STR mods
- Spent 2 skill ranks two many - and have Class skill bonus for Know history as +4 
- Equipment is up to you but it will be somewhere on board. Just let me know if you want to keep it as is - don't see a problem with it working out as there is things to find/steal on the boat.

*Review for Kolto:*

- No need for an experience tracker we will be using the mile stone rules for this.
- Hope your CON isn't zero that would make you an undead pirate
- Might need to relist AC as Canny Def is only when you are wielding your bonded blade.
- CMB should be +2; CMD should be 14
- Skills list INT mod (for points gained only) as +7 Should be +5
- spells prepared missing a cantrip? You could leave it open but should list it as such.

____________________________________________

Almost done reading the module so I think I will be starting an IC tomorrow night. We can iron out the details as we play, this being pbp we will have time.

rangerjohn all you need is your hard crunch, feats, traits, domains, etc. We can get the numbers together as we play, with little problem. For the Rp part the numbers aren't overly important and I think it's time to start.

A check in from everyone would be nice and I need everyone to take a minute to clear out their equipment section in the RG and chose one item that weighs a pound or less to keep. This is something that was missed as you were searched.

I have everyone's equipment listed in the loot section so you can slowly get it back (or not).

Also we will not be using XP for this but milestones. The module list when you should be a certain lvl so I will use that as a guide and post it so you can know what is needed of you and your characters to advance.

See you all buccaneers in the IC tomorrow.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Ok last couple character checks:
> 
> *Review for Kolto:*
> 
> ...




All fixed. Kensai lose one prepared spell per level per day, so the cantrips are correct I think.

Ready to go!


----------



## Kaodi (May 23, 2012)

I assume that we were to keep our standard clothing as well. In any case, I opted to keep my spring-loaded wrist sheath and the smoke pellet loaded in it. Technically that is two things I suppose, but if they missed the sheath they would have to miss what was in it.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 23, 2012)

Equipment is cleared except the dagger.


----------



## Kaodi (May 23, 2012)

On second thought, seeing as I previously described Nightstorm as bare armed, perhaps the wrist sheathe is not the most inconspicuous of items. Perhaps I will go with nothing then, as Nightstorm needs to weapon for combat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2012)

Kolto hung on to his Travelling Spellbook. Easier to pick up weapons later than a spellbook. I'm a little worried about being able to find a Falcata . . .


----------



## Fenris (May 23, 2012)

Jaakali is all set I believe, stripped down to clothes and a dagger.


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2012)

Everyone also gets there free clothing choice as well, sorry.

Looks like rangerjohn got Bella done. I think you should keep her a mystery and have her background leak out as we adventure. 

Only thing I saw was one skill point missing. Here's a cleaned up code for you to quote and hopefully be able to copy in. Remember it looks a mess when you edit/post but rights itself after you submit it.


```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc   ACP
+02 =  Acrobatics             +02    +00   +0  +00    -0  DEX
+00 =  Appraise               +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Bluff                  +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Climb                  +02    +00   +0  +00    -0  STR
+00 =  Craft (Untrained)      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Diplomacy              +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Disable Device^        +00    +00   +0  +00    -0  DEX
+01 =  Disguise               +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  Escape Artist          +02    +00   +0  +00    -0  DEX
+02 =  Fly                    +02    +00   +0  +00    -0  DEX
+07 =  Heal                   +03    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+01 =  Intimidate             +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+04 =  Know (Religion)        +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Knowledge (History)    +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Knowledge (Other)      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+03 =  Perception             +03    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+01 =  Perform                +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  Ride                   +02    +00   +0  +00    -0  DEX
+03 =  Sense Motive           +03    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Spellcraft^            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+02 =  Stealth                +02    +00   +0  +00    -0  DEX
+03 =  Survival               +03    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+07 =  Swim                   +02    +01   +3  +01    -0  STR
+00 =  Use Magic Device+00    +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```

Alright 4 out of 5 check ins we are looking good to go.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (May 23, 2012)

Your right I am missing a skill point.  Or rather its not shown, I just noticed profession is not on the sheet.  The last point is supposed to be profession:sailor.


----------



## ghostcat (May 23, 2012)

Removed equipment except Masterwork Thieves Tools.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2012)

I'll get Reiko done here shortly.

EDIT: She's done.  I forgot to add a background way back when and that's been added as well.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2012)

And we are a go people...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/323620-hms-skull-shackles-ap.html

I could have added more but I need to give you all time to respond to your new surroundings.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2012)

Couple things while I was adding to the RG.

1) I added the rules for Infamy for you to look over. Not a big player yet but something to look forward to.

2) Great background Insight gave me a couple ideals for a little side RPGing. Which is always good.

3) ghostcat - it looks like I didn't get your gear before you nixed it. Looks like I posted Fenris's twice instead of doing his and yours. If you get a minute could you post up the list here? Thanks in advance.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (May 30, 2012)

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Arrows (20)                              1gp    3lbs
Backpack (Small)                         2gp    0.5lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
- Blanket (Small)                        2sp    0.25lbs
- Bedroll (Small)                        1sp    1.25lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp    1lbs
Leather (Small)                          10gp   7.5lbs
Longsword (Small)                        15gp   2lbs
Outfit (Explorer's/Small)                0cp    2lbs
Pouch (Belt)                             1gp    0.5lbs
- Case (Map or Scroll)                   1gp    0.5lbs
- Artisan's Tools (Calligraphy)          5gp    5lbs
- Compass                                10gp   0.5lbs
Pouch (Belt)                             1gp    0.5lbs
- Masterwork Thieves' Tools              100gp  1lbs
Shortbow                                 150gp  1lbs
Total weight carried: 31.5 lbs.
```
Treasure: 56gp, 7sp, 0cp Gems: [/sblock]

Also, I forgot to post Karir's spells. Will post them later.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2012)

Got the equipment thanks.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2012)

Kind of how things might be for a combat without the waiting around for your INIT order. Everyone post a roll then I sum them up. 

Going to finish the round tonight after work this should give Insight time to post a roll. If not I will roll for em.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Going to update the "round" tonight. I hope [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] gets time to roll as I know if I do it my bad luck will have Kolto falling 50' 

Also a quick roll for Shayuri's character if you have a sec.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry ghostcat I forgot to tell you that Kalir got a "saved by the bell" pass on the check to catch himself. I was going to let it up to you to decide how he managed to save himself...

-caught a rope and swung down
-tangled up like in a spiders web
-fell on someone (since he's small and the distance short no chance ot hurt anyone seriously)

just edit whatever you wish into your OOC post 

_________________________

Hopefully an update tomorrow I have to be at work in half an hour. If not then diffidently SUN night.


HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

Update tonight, just wish to give Insight a chance to respond. 

Also going to be adding somethings to the RG look for that after I post IC

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

@Insight 

Thought to give you a heads up that the cook's mate job might offer a bit more RPing than some of the others. Hope it is ok I threw you in at random on this.


Everyone else More RPing and in which case may slow things down from time to time for some of you. I'm sorry in advance and will try and keep things rolling for the group as fast as possible.

I'm hoping the 21 days in game doesn't take 21 months in real time. 

HM


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> @Insight
> 
> Thought to give you a heads up that the cook's mate job might offer a bit more RPing than some of the others. Hope it is ok I threw you in at random on this.




This is fine.  It's better than some of the other jobs, I suppose.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Answering Questions for the IC:



			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> Do the two additional nighttime ship actions count as happening on the  same day as the regular daytime actions and nighttime actions, or are  they counted as occurring the next day?




A "day" runs 5am to 5am aboard The Wormwood. So you get your day ship action and night ship action between 5am and say midnight. The two additionals are taken in the early morning hours of the same day.



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> OOC: Swabbing the deck wouldn't fall under seamanship?  Regardless day:  diilligently work.  Night action attempt to befriend fellow priestess.   So either
> +6 or +11 to roll.




I think seamanship or in this case Profession(sailor) means actually making the ship go where you want it to. Not needed for cleaning.


HM


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 13, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Answering Questions for the IC:
> 
> A "day" runs 5am to 5am aboard The Wormwood. So you get your day ship action and night ship action between 5am and say midnight. The two additionals are taken in the early morning hours of the same day.




Hmmm... Okay. Just trying to figure out how to maximize the utility of Nightstorm's Heart of the Fields ability, which he can use 1/day.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2012)

I am back! Posting resumes! I'm a little behind on a lot of things, so just a bit more patience and I will rejoin the crew!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

NP from me but Mr. Plugg wants you scrubbing the deck and he is not so nice.

Welcome Back hope your vacation was fun.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2012)

Regarding that!

Can Prestidigitation's 'clean' application work in Tara's favor here? Not thinking so much to clean the deck as much as to clean the broom used to swab it. A fair amount of the work is rinsing out all the yuck that gets into the broom...

Tara can cast the cantrip 3 per day...and while she can't spam it like our other arcanist, she casts it as a Spell-Like Ability, so there's no need for incantations or gestures.

Posting soon. Had to read the rogue's gallery where the options were explained. Looked here first and couldn't find it.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Well since it's a cantrip it can't give to much if any bonus to your rolls.

You can use it as you posted - only getting three a day will only help with fluff stuff.

_________________________________________

But since Kalir can cast it ten times in a minute for hours on end that is totally different.

But again it is only a level 0 spell so I will allow it to act like a guidance spell granting you a +1 to your work roll.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 14, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Well since it's a cantrip it can't give to much if any bonus to your rolls.
> 
> You can use it as you posted - only getting three a day will only help with fluff stuff.
> 
> ...




Thanks HM. Seems reasonable to me.

Also I have updated my Day 1 post with Kalir's night-time activity.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2012)

Update tonight. 

I got a pm from Fenris about his slow down. Hope he can post a roll before I have to. 

Anyway I messed up and should have said to hold off on the night rolls as there is an "Event" before the day is done. No problem you all can re post if said event changes what you wish to do.

HM


----------



## Fenris (Jun 15, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Update tonight.
> 
> I got a pm from Fenris about his slow down. Hope he can post a roll before I have to.
> 
> ...



Present! let me read and get caught up, but by all means if you get to it first, roll for me.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2012)

Update coming SUN night and I will let everyone know how the first day went before putting that day to bed and starting a new one.

Just need a post from Fenris and Insight.

HM


----------



## Insight (Jun 17, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Update coming SUN night and I will let everyone know how the first day went before putting that day to bed and starting a new one.
> 
> Just need a post from Fenris and Insight.
> 
> HM




I don't really have anything in mind for Reiko to be doing at this point.  Feel free to move the action along.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2012)

Just need your rum rolls please.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2012)

Going to try and end Day 1 by tomorrow night. Please post if anyone wants to take a second night action by then.

*Rum Rations:* As you can see the Fort save is to avoid becoming addicted to it. And the captain uses it to keep people in line, since tired workers doesn't get into trouble and normally go right to bed.

We are not going to roll every night that you take the ration (I'm not sure we will play out every day just yet.) But if you are fatigued when you take your ration you will become exhausted just to give you a heads up.

Combining actions isn't going to be possible. The Ship Actions remember take several hours. 

Examples:
Searching - You may have to come back to the room several times as your search is interrupted.

Influence - Could not be just one conversation but several as you are called away or Master Scourge cracks the whip yelling get back to work. Or not even conversations perhaps doing something nice for the crewmen.

Just need you to post your fluff accordingly. Just note that the adventure will go from the days at a time to one day at a time and bring about a more intimate RPing between PCs and NPCs.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2012)

*Note:* You the players might have forgot but your characters would remember that you need to be up on deck before the fifth gong of the brass clock.

So I take it so far that Nightstorm readies an action.

Bella is using Intimidate to demoralize or change attitude? Or Bluff to??

Need some sort of action posted from everyone, don't want to guess wrong.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2012)

OOC: Out of those choices it would be intimidation.  There is no bluff, as she is more than ready to back up her words.  What patience she has is quickly being eroded by this crew.  Plus any circumstance bonus that may be appropiate with superstisious pirates.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't see anywhere I have posted Kalir's Known Spells. So here they are:

[sblock=Spells]
*Bard Level 0: *Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation
*Bard Level 1: * Grease, Silent Image[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll be honest.  I'm not really sure what to do with Reiko during this section of the game.  She really doesn't want to stick out or do anything to call attention to herself.  She really just wants to get off the ship.  I can't find any motivation for her to sneak around (and inevitably get caught) or get in someone's face.  Unless someone drags her into conflict, I don't see Reiko getting involved very much.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 21, 2012)

Insight said:


> I'll be honest.  I'm not really sure what to do with Reiko during this section of the game.  She really doesn't want to stick out or do anything to call attention to herself.  She really just wants to get off the ship.  I can't find any motivation for her to sneak around (and inevitably get caught) or get in someone's face.  Unless someone drags her into conflict, I don't see Reiko getting involved very much.





As a suggestion, have her find some one in the party to whom she can feel some sense of duty. Then Reiko can be involved on their behalf. Otherwise, yeah just hang back. Eventually the sense of shared experience/survival will throw her in with the party.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2012)

Tara's in the market for allies. Perhaps they can have a little talk.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 22, 2012)

Now that Insight has mentioned it, I can't see any reason for the PCs to get together as a group as opposed to multiple groups consisting of  a mixture of PCs and NPCs. I am assuming that the module/GM will take care of this but for the time being Kalir is not going to treat PCs any different from NPCs.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> Now that Insight has mentioned it, I can't see any reason for the PCs to get together as a group as opposed to multiple groups consisting of  a mixture of PCs and NPCs. I am assuming that the module/GM will take care of this but for the time being Kalir is not going to treat PCs any different from NPCs.





Well we are all the "new" crew and are being harassed/hazed. That alone is a reason to find common cause with each other and likely would. I think we are being too meta in trying mot to instantly associate with each other. But I know it will all sort itself out.

More importantly, we are at a detente and on the wrong side. Fipps and company can hold us at the base of the ladder until the last bell, whereupon they can jump up on deck leaving us late and subject to punishment. So we need to precipitate some action. Unless of course you all think group corporal punishment would be a good way for the PCs to learn to associate with each other


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2012)

Going to advance the round tonight, 

Still to take an action are...

Kalir
Tara
Bella

If you don't post I'll just have your character Delay as their action.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2012)

Meep, sorry!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 30, 2012)

Uh, what round are we on?  Bella intimidated round one and used storm burst in round two.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> Uh, what round are we on?  Bella intimidated round one and used storm burst in round two.




Which is why I'm waiting on your round three action.

I'll go update something else and give you a chance to post up.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

Having trouble posting in the IC. 

It took my test post but when I edited it it wouldn't accept the changes.

I tried to post the new round 7 or 8 times.

HM

EDIT: Got it. I think it didn't like my @ and (-) side by side.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2012)

OK, so:

Is the way clear to move on up the stairs? How many bells before we're late? (And are the bells ringing one/round?)


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

Going ot update.

But didn't want to assume Jaakali follows the others. But if I don't hear from Fenris I'll... ?? I'll... ?? not sure but I'll do something.

Update in a few hours.

HM


----------



## Fenris (Jul 6, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Going ot update.
> 
> But didn't want to assume Jaakali follows the others. But if I don't hear from Fenris I'll... ?? I'll... ?? not sure but I'll do something.
> 
> ...




Sorry, busy holiday and not feeling well today. I am on now so I will update soon.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2012)

Going over actions and will update and advance the IC tonight.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2012)

Agh! I'm working on my post!

It's just driving me CRAZY because the STUPID version of Internet Explorer they use here keeps randomly locking up and it has to have its process cancelled in Task Manager, and then it just keeps happening!

Not your fault, I know. Tiniest violin. 

Just saying, I'm on this. It will be out today. As soon as I -possibly- can.

Between technical glitches, being busy, and struggling with the system of this module, it's put me way behind. So if you need to post before I do...no hard feelings from me. I apologize for being such a Slow Moe.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2012)

Saw this and thought of you Shayuri...







LOL

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 13, 2012)

It applies to me as well.  I tried posting my rolls with the last IC post it flaked out.  This my second attempt at this post.  The browser crashed, the site didn't even remember me.  Something even hard boots doesn't cause to happen.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2012)

That remind me of when I had a glitch with trying to post something...

It was after I read this...



			
				Tara during the fight said:
			
		

> Tara's hand is slick with water for a moment. She shakes it off, and water sloshes to the stairs in a great glob.
> 
> "I'm Tara Everett," she said, "the daughter and only child of Drake  Everett...better known to those on the seas as Dragon's Fang Drake,  commanding the Black Talon...and I will not back down before the likes  of _you_!"
> 
> She lunges at Sy, her eyes glazing over white and filmy as she called on her magic again!




And I went immediate to the RG thinking I would find one of Shayuri's cool backgrounds to read.

And all I saw was this.
[sblock=Background]...[/sblock]

I was sad and the site acted up to double my pain. 

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL

Oh man

I HAVE a cool background, I just totally forgot to update!

Feel no fret, HM...I stand duly reminded. I've been focused on posts lately, trying to stay afloat.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2012)

I tried to XP you sunshadow21 "Blue-Man Overboard!" but it wouldn't let me. 

HM


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2012)

It is with some regret that I will be bowing out of all of my EN World PBP games -- including this one.  My schedule has become too demanding to keep up a responsible posting schedule.  I'd rather that the DM and players find someone else with more time on their hands to fill my spot in the game.

Happy gaming to you all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, Insight. Best of luck to you!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that RL is cutting into your playing time Insight.

Hope you do well in all your endeavors and hope to catch you about here again one day.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't know what's going on but I can't post in the IC thread. I keep getting request failed. But I can post in other threads...

Let me try a placeholder and edit.

Not letting me there must be some odd command in my notepad and the copy paste is not wanting to go through.


HM


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 10, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> I don't know what's going on but I can't post in the IC thread. I keep getting request failed. But I can post in other threads...
> 
> Let me try a placeholder and edit.
> 
> ...




The first thing to try is clearing the browser cache. Especially if its only one thread.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry I only speak english and not internet-esse 

Where is the browser cache and how does one clear it.

What I did to get it to post after the placeholder held was clear away all the brackets, commas, quotes, and such. Then it posted my update.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry. The cache is where the browser keeps its list of recently accessed web pages, along with a copy the pages' contents.  what is supposed to happen is that when you access a page that it already in the cache, the browser goes to the site and asks if the contents of the page has changed since it was last accessed. If not it displays the saved version rather than download the page. 

Sometimes browsers get upset and this does not work as advertised. So if you are having trouble with a site, the first thing you should do is to clear out the browser cache. This is done through a browser menu option; although I believe that Windows can also achieve this through the control panel.  As I don't use Windows or Internet Explorer, I am afraid I can't help you further. On Firefox, the cache is cleared by "Tools->Clear Recent History", so there should be a similar option on IE.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2012)

thanks ghostcat 

I use firefox (liek teh spelllchecer  )

I'll try clearing my recent history next time things act up.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

Well it was letting me update then stopped working so I'll push this through quickly...

1) [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION] are you still with us?

2) everyone is now LVL 2 - congrats 

3) everyone's take of the booty is 1,100gp (mostly gems) 

4) shopping is possible at the quartermasters - Things are limited so here's a list of equipment you can purchase.

selection of mundane adventuring gear with a value of 10 gp or less.
starknife, 
3 flasks of acid,
6 flasks of alchemist’s fire,
four sets of thieves tools (one of which is masterwork*)
six candles
potion of barkskin
potion of cure light wounds
potion of haste
masterwork climber’s kita
disguise kit
4 flasks of holy water
magnifying glass
set of manacles
two tanglefoot bags.
masterwork light crossbow
three cutlasses (see Pirates of the Inner Sea)
31 daggers
three masterwork daggers
43 masterwork darts
four saps
masterwork sap
120 arrows
20 masterwork arrows
six +1 arrows
200 crossbow bolts
suit of banded mail
breastplate
two chain shirts
masterwork leather armor
three suits of studded leather armor
12 bucklers
two masterwork bucklers
+1 dagger
+1 short sword
masterwork warhammer
scrolls of cure moderate wounds, mage armor, magic missile, scorching ray, and summon swarm
wand of bless weapon (16 charges)

Happy level up and shopping.

HM


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 28, 2012)

So... is the 1100 gp in addition to the 250 gp the treasure finders already got, or in place of it?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

If you hid the 250 then yes you get both. Remember Nightstorm also earned 100gp from the fight.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 29, 2012)

uh, I'm here HM.  After not being able to get on for a couple of days.  Bella however, it doesn't make sense.  Either she gets rewarded for doing nothing or she's behind everyone else.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll try to get the leveling and shopping done by the end of the week, but I just started a month of having two jobs, so it may take a few days.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> uh, I'm here HM.  After not being able to get on for a couple of days.  Bella however, it doesn't make sense.  Either she gets rewarded for doing nothing or she's behind everyone else.




Or she gets the smaller reward like the crew and acquires more gp worth of gear through - barter, gambling, theft  - let's go ahead and "spend" your 1,100gp rangerjohn but post up how you came by the alternate gear as it could help with character development

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 29, 2012)

I was more concerned with the level up.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2012)

the level up is from page one - survive 21 days aboard the Wormwood.

After everyone is ready I will be fast forwarding to that 21st day.

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have the leveling done, will try to the any shopping done tomorrow.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2012)

Tara's leveled...I am a bit torn on what to buy. Sorcerors don't have a lot of use for mundane stuffs.

Then again, she can use simple light melee fairly well. And a masterwork crossbow perhaps...if MW weapons are available.

I'll have a list of stuff asap. Must check that available items list first.

...

Actually that went faster than I thought!

Masterwork dagger
Masterwork Light Crossbow
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
2 flasks of Alchemist's Fire
Scroll of Mage Armor
Scroll of Scorching Ray

I'll tally that up and make sure it doesn't exceed 1100gp in value.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 12, 2012)

I had my levelling done weeks ago. As for equipment, Nightstorm would already be burdened if he carried everything with him all the time, which is why he had to dump a few heavy but mundane things in his chest. Looking forward to him getting a handy haversack someday (soon, hopefully). That is probably my favourite item in D&D.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 16, 2012)

Added level up into RG. If this is OK will update main sheet.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't really see anything on the list that catches Lightning's eye, so I'm done and ready to move on.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2012)

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] ? [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION] ? Are you guys going to update you characters so we can get this moving?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2012)

Kolto's good to go. Haven't updated in the RG yet, but his full stat-block is attached to each IC post and it's all set. I indicated IC that he's not interested in shopping right now.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 19, 2012)

Waiting in me really - this week has been a killer. Christmas parties in and outside work. I got back to back parties of 20 yesterday both wearing their red and green. I was so busy. But happy for the extra cash before the holiday.

I will update the thread (and start round 1) THU afternoon.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2012)

No worries. Holidays are murder on gaming of all kinds. I don't expect things to pick up significantly until after New Years, though I'll still be around all that time. Not much of a holiday guy, me.


----------

